# Another Viking Settlement



## Rosemary (Oct 14, 2008)

London, Oct 10: A team of archaeologists, through excavations in York, UK, has uncovered the remains of a Viking settlement, which provides a clearer picture of how far the city sprawled during the Viking era.
  It has long been acknowledged that York is an archaeological gold mine, but the true scale of the city’s long history still remains buried underfoot.
According to the Yorkshire Post, a thousand years ago York ranked among the 10 biggest settlements in Western Europe, but archaeologists have now found the remains of a Viking settlement at the Hungate dig close to banks of the River Foss.
 The timber-lined cellar of a two-storey Viking age structure was unearthed more than 10ft below the current street level at Hungate last week, and it is thought the building dates from the mid to late 10th century.

 *They’ve dug up so much of our history in York already, It’s hard to believe there can be much more waiting to be found. *

*http://www.topnews.in/archaeological-dig-sheds-new-light-york-s-viking-heritage-274800*


----------



## Talysia (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow.  I haven't been to York lately but I've always been astonished at how much archaeology there is.  I wonder what else they'll find!  Thanks for sharing it, Rosie.


----------

